# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Toussaint - All Saints Day Nov. 1, 2019

## EddyG

A few photos from the Lorient cemetery on the evening of All Saints Day.

The first one is Johnny Holiday's grave.

----------


## amyb

You captured the spirit of the memorial tributes so beautifully,  Ed.

----------


## stbartshopper

Wonderful photos!

----------


## andynap

Nice shots Ed as always. At least Johnny is still in the ground.

----------


## marybeth

Great pics Eddy! Especially love the third one with the sea in the background.

----------


## cassidain

One might imagine this Toussaint (Tuesday) will be especially poignant on the island given the tragedy which has just played out. 
requiescat in pace, little Mina.

----------


## cec1

> One might imagine this Toussaint (Tuesday) will be especially poignant on the island given the tragedy which has just played out. 
> requiescat in pace, little Mina.



Agreed, Cass . . . it’s a tragedy that, very dramatically, permeates & resonates across all levels of SBH life. In this regard, it’s hard to imagine that tourism, or even local entertainment, ever can peacefully return to the pools.

----------


## JEK

Those PCdS pools are so dangerous for young and old alike, I hope they stay closed.

----------


## amyb

I think a warning sign and memorial should go up there. Then visitors will understand why the area is closed and DANGEROUS as Mina is remembered. This tragedy has impacted on everyone I speak with from children to old timers.

----------


## JEK

This was a warning earlier this year. 

https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/sho...al-Pool-DANGER

and in 2020

https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/sho...relles-of-PCdS


and in 2019

https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/sho...-Pools-in-PCdS

----------


## cec1

> I think a warning sign and memorial should go up there. Then visitors will understand why the area is closed and DANGEROUS as Mina is remembered. This tragedy has impacted on everyone I speak with from children to old timers.



Agree, Amy . . . it has become a burial site & sacred. Hard to imagine frivolity there in the future.

----------


## davesmom

> I think a warning sign and memorial should go up there. Then visitors will understand why the area is closed and DANGEROUS as Mina is remembered. This tragedy has impacted on everyone I speak with from children to old timers.



It would be very thoughtful to have a memorial there.

----------


## cec1

I also passed-by the cemeteries last night . . . here is an image from the one on beach side of the road in Lorient.


So many friends who have gone from this world . . . a legend among them is someone with whom I still chat  a pioneer, with his wife, in bringing St. Barths to the web.


If youre interested, see http://www.stbarthweekly.com/pdf/Weekly452.pdf

----------


## JEK

> I also passed-by the cemeteries last night . . . here is an image from the one on beach side of the road in Lorient.
> 
> 
> So many friends who have gone from this world . . . a legend among them is someone with whom I still “chat” — a pioneer, with his wife, in bringing St. Barths to the web.
> 
> 
> If you’re interested, see http://www.stbarthweekly.com/pdf/Weekly452.pdf



Remeber POK when he was on here in the early days. A true raconteur!

----------


## cec1

> Remeber POK when he was on here in the early days. A true raconteur!



"Raconteur."  A great descriptor, John!

----------


## elgreaux

gorgeous Dennis - that top one is a winner.. and how thoughtful to stop by and see Peter.... !

----------


## GramChop

Beautiful photos of sacred spaces. Thank you, Ed and Dennis, for sharing.

----------

